#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Which financial transaction will decrease asset and owner's equity?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Business transaction can causes changes in asset and owner's equity.
I would like to know which transaction can cause decrease in asset and owner's equity.


Can someone tell me which transactions can cause decrease in asset and owner's equity?

----------

